# '67 Convertible Barn Find (sort of)



## Frankie the Fink (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a vintage Corvette guy most of the time but just registered on here because of this find....

Just stumbled across this ACROSS THE STREET IN NEIGHBOR'S GARAGE! Who knew - car has been in the garage for like 7 years; I've never seen it out and I've lived in my house for 9 years now...

'67 GTO factory triple black convertible, rock solid body with some dents but chrome/stainless is all there and good, engine is original but was heavily raced 'in the day', factory 4-speed, interior and soft top are flawless. Glovebox is full of '67 NHRA books on racing rules, etc...

Has a 'hood tach' - don't think that was available in '67.

Some funky mods like dual spotlights etc; paint is rough....hasn't started in 7 years, four flat tires.

Elderly neighbor's brother told her he's gonna "get it running" but she says he knows nothing about cars and wondered if I'd tackle it.

Not just no, but hell no, but I will BUY it. I offered to buy it outright if the money is good - she'll talk to her brother.

I have no idea what's fair so if you have any thoughts pls advise!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

THAT is one hell of a find. '67 was the first year for the hood tach, and it was taller than the '68-up units. This car has the original tach. Also looks like original paint (the pinstripe is correct) and has the optional 'wood' steering wheel. It might even be an HO car (rare). Post a pick of the exhaust manifolds, and a pick of the engine code (passenger side of block on the front, right at the front of the cyl head). Triple black is rare, the '67 is the best looking body style, and it's a drop top and a 4 speed. Lottery winner right there. What year 'vettes? I'm currently working on getting hold of a '61 that's been sitting for 30 years if the price is right. Roman red/red 4 spd. Welcome to the GTO forum!


----------



## Frankie the Fink (Mar 26, 2015)

I was actually going over to check on a leaky water heater in the neighbor's garage at the request of the lady that is the caretaker for the elderly owner of the car. I told her I was interested in a cash offer on the car IF it was for sale after I inspected it more closely. I got the impression the owner's brother doesn't want to let it go. So, I'll let things 'cook' a while and head back over and ask about it again in a few weeks.

I have a '63 split window coupe Corvette and a '61 dual quad, solid lifter, 270hp roadster. Both high #2 cars but driven regularly. I think the '61 is the best of the C1 generation - every Corvette since '61 had had 4 tail lights...so they got that right for sure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have a PM, Frankie


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

That's a good looking triple black. I'd like it even more parked in my garage :wink2: keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, nice find it looks like original paint in great shape.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

you guys think that it has original paint? The firewall is white and the underside of the hood is red.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't tell without seeing the body tag and the car up close. Could be original black with a replacement hood. Looks like someone rattle canned the engine bay because you can see that white stuff on the tach wires, plug wires, steering column, etc. Maybe trying to control rust? Hinges look black, but maybe that's overspray when the car was repainted or from putting a red hood on a black car. The hinges were not body color in 67 or at least mine weren't.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Twisty said. The underhood firewall and inner fender tops are rattle canned white for some reason. The paint on the car itself appears original, with the original stripe. The data plate will verify Starlight Black with an 'A' code. Looks pretty good to me. I'm wondering if it's an HO car!


----------



## Frankie the Fink (Mar 26, 2015)

If the owner 'bites' on my offer I'll go back and dig out the trim tag info and vin. The car is in her garage so tightly I had to lean backwards from the waist over piles of junk to even raise the hood from in front of the car. 

There was no way to get close enough to that painted-over firewall tag to see details.

I'm pretty up to snuff on Chevelles, Camaros and Corvettes but GTOs - not so much.

What is an HO car (similar to the Firebird designation maybe) ?
Does that mean the 400 motor or special cam/heads or what?


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

67 was the first year you could no longer order Tripower (3x2) carb set up. Pontiac moved to a single 4 barrel carb. So they offered a high output (HO) variant of the new 400 engine (66 was also the last year for the 389) and it was rated at 360hp instead of the base 335. It featured the 068 higher duration cam and better flowing exhaust manifolds. Pretty rare to find on a convertible. Even rarer were the Ram Air HO cars. They came with a kit to make the hood vent operable. And the 670 heads were marked as 970. Only 57 of these convertibles were made.

If the car is a HO then work a little harder to get it :wink2:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The only way to check if it's an HO or Ram air car is to send the vin number to PHS Pontiac Historical Society. They can tell you all the options that came from the factory.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

True. You would need the PHS to verify HO. I doubt the block is original since most 4 speed (especially those that were raced) blew the blocks early on. But there are some tell tale signs if it is an HO. Look for "WS" stamp on the front of the block below the right cylinder. And check to see if it has 3 hole flange exhaust manifolds. The casting number would be 9777646 left hand and 9777641 right hand. Also, if the car has Rally gauges (check for in dash tach 2nd pod from right and water/oil gauge in 4th pod) it could be an indication it's an HO. 

If the block is a WT or YS, it's either a base GTO 4 speed or replacement block from an auto car.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

:droolingemoticon


----------

